# What? 25000+ ports!



## realtime (Jul 16, 2015)

```
>> portsdb -Fu
/var/ports/INDEX-10.bz2                       100% of 1800 kB  612 kBps 00m03s
done
[Updating the portsdb <format:bdb_btree> in /usr/ports ... - 25036 port entries found .........1000.........2000.........3000.........4000.........5000.........6000.........7000.........8000.........9000.........10000.........11000.........12000.........13000.........14000.........15000.........16000.........17000.........18000.........19000.........20000.........21000.........22000.........23000.........24000.........25000 ..... done]
```

Yet, not a word! Thought someone would have said something! Been waiting for that 25k mark for a while now!

Good job FreeBSD!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 16, 2015)

To tell the truth, I thought we were over 30K.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 16, 2015)

Easily found out, but it takes time. First you simply check the list of all ports, copy/paste that into a file (this takes some time) and then:


```
breve:/home/peter $ wc -l portslist
   25013 portslist
```

Maybe it could be fun to code a small shellscript which can count all the entries


----------



## realtime (Jul 16, 2015)

Thought this might be a bump for the PR department, you know, since comparatively ports are kinda remotely the App store of command line OS. It'd be fun!


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2015)

Was going to say we don't have a PR department, but actually, Anne Dickison at the Foundation might be interested.  The ports team really does an amazing job.


----------

